
VS Code: Now creating pull requests - GordonS
https://blog.github.com/2019-01-07-create-pull-requests-in-vscode/
======
GordonS
I hadn't realised when I posted it that this was just for GitHub pull requests
- I'd assumed it would work with other Git repos too, such as Azure DevOps.

Still glad to see this, just wish it worked outside of GitHub!

